# Τρία χρόνια μετά



## Earion (Jun 19, 2018)

*Τρία χρόνια μετά*

του Ηλία Κανέλλη (Τα Νέα 19.6.2018)

Στις 18 Ιουνίου 2015, στο Σύνταγμα, διοργανώθηκε μια πρωτοφανής σε όγκο συγκέντρωση, ουσιαστικά από το τίποτα. Μια μικρή ομάδα πολιτών, άγνωστοι στο ευρύ κοινό, πολλοί και μεταξύ τους, ασφαλώς με πολιτική ταυτότητα, οργανώθηκαν και συντονίστηκαν, κυρίως μέσω του Διαδικτύου, προκειμένου να δείξουν ότι οι τότε μεθοδεύσεις των ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ (λίγες μέρες μετά προκηρύχτηκε το δημοψήφισμα που οδήγησε στο «περήφανο Όχι», στην κωλοτούμπα και στο τρίτο Μνημόνιο) δεν είναι μονόδρομος.
Η πρώτη συγκέντρωση οργανώθηκε σε τέσσερις μέρες. Υπήρξε πρόνοια μόνο για τα στοιχειώδη: να εξασφαλιστούν οι άδειες και να υπάρξει ουσιαστική περιφρούρηση, με ενήμερη την Αστυνομία, ώστε να αποτραπούν επεισόδια. Στόχος ήταν όχι μόνο να εκφρασθεί η αγωνία πολλών για την ευρωπαϊκή πορεία της χώρας, αλλά και να φανεί με μια μαζική συγκέντρωση σε όλο τον κόσμο, και στους δανειστές, ότι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας ήταν αποφασισμένο να υπερασπισθεί τις κατακτήσεις σαράντα τόσων χρόνων. Επίσης έπρεπε να γίνει σαφές ότι οι Μένουμε Ευρώπη δεν ήσαν οι νέοι Αγανακτισμένοι κι ότι πίστευαν ότι η όποια διέξοδος υπήρχε θα προέκυπτε από το πολιτικό σύστημα - το απαξιωμένο, αναποτελεσματικό, απωθητικό για πολλούς πολιτικό σύστημα. 
Η κυβέρνηση χρέωσε αμέσως τις κινητοποιήσεις στα κόμματα, μάλιστα προσπάθησε εκμεταλλευόμενη την παρουσία στις συγκεντρώσεις προσώπων όπως ο Άδωνης Γεωργιάδης ή ο Μάκης Βορίδης να παρουσιάσει την κίνηση ως ακροδεξιά —είναι σύνηθες για την Αριστερά να ψάχνει ακροδεξιά φαντάσματα για να αντιμετωπίσει τις επικρίσεις στις πολιτικές επιλογές της. Η αλήθεια είναι όμως, ότι με εξαίρεση κάποιους μεμονωμένους πολιτικούς από τα ευρωπαϊστικά κόμματα (σε αυτούς ας συμπεριλάβουμε τον γενναίο Κωνσταντίνο Μητσοτάκη), τα ίδια τα κόμματα αντιμετώπισαν με καχυποψία εκδηλώσεις που δεν μπορούσαν να τις ελέγξουν. Απ’ όσο θυμάμαι, η ΝΔ αντιμετώπισε τις κινητοποιήσεις χλιαρά, το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε τα δικά του, ενώ το Ποτάμι έβγαλε ανακοίνωση ότι δεν είχε σχέση. Τα κόμματα αναγκάστηκαν να αποδεχτούν τις κινητοποιήσεις και να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτές συρμένα από τους οπαδούς τους.
Τι απέμεινε σήμερα από εκείνο το αυθόρμητο κίνημα; Η αίσθηση ότι τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν γίνει κι αλλιώς. Η συνειδητοποίηση ότι τα κόμματα αποδείχτηκαν λιγότερα από ό,τι επέβαλαν οι περιστάσεις. Αλλά και η βεβαιότητα ότι τα βασικά αιτήματα εκείνων των κινητοποιήσεων, η πρόοδος και η πλουραλιστική δημοκρατία, μια ορθολογική κοινωνία της γνώσης και της αλληλεγγύης, παραμένουν ισχυρά.

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5578219/tria-xronia-meta/

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2018)

Earion said:


> Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί.



Είναι κι ο Αλέξης πια εκεί:

Ερ: Το 2015 αφήσατε το λαό σας να ψηφίσει και να αποφασίσει για το μεταρρυθμιστικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΕ. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ψηφοφόρων ήταν αντίθετο και στην πραγματικότητα έπρεπε να είχε ακολουθήσει η έξοδος από την Ευρωζώνη. Η συνέπεια ήταν μια τεράστια απώλεια εμπιστοσύνης. Το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών. Ανατρέχοντας στο παρελθόν, ήταν λάθος αυτό που έγινε;

Απ.: Η κατάσταση τότε ήταν πολύ δύσκολη. Εκ των υστέρων και με τη γνώση που έχουμε τώρα, μπορούμε φυσικά να αξιολογήσουμε διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/10842/89...ada-ena-aisthema-statherotetas-kai-asphaleias​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2018)

Πολύ σωστά: 
- Εκ των υστέρων και με τη γνώση που έχει τώρα, ένας οδηγός που κάθισε στο τιμόνι μεθυσμένος δεν θα είχε πατήσει τον πεζό, αλλά δυστυχώς τώρα ο πεζός τα έχει τινάξει/έχει μείνει ανάπηρος. 
- Εκ των υστέρων και με τη γνώση που έχει τώρα, ένας αντιεμβολιαστής γονιός θα είχε εμβολιάσει το παιδί του, αλλά δυστυχώς το παιδί πέθανε από ιλαρά.

Προσθέστε ελεύθερα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2018)

Όλο και φτάνουν στα αφτιά μου κάποια από τα επιχειρήματα της κυβέρνησης καθώς προπαγανδίζει την έξοδο από τα μνημόνια. Νιώθω λοιπόν την ανάγκη να καταθέσω ένα κομμάτι αντίλογου, σ’ αυτήν την περίπτωση από έναν αρθρογράφο που διαβάζω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και νιώθω ότι δεν προσβάλλει τη νοημοσύνη μου.


ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΓΟΥΛΑΤΟΣ*
*Η οκταετία που κατέληξε στην κόκκινη γραβάτα*
Καθημερινή 24.06.2018

Η προχθεσινή συμφωνία του Eurogroup κλείνει συμβολικά, αλλά όχι οριστικά, μια δραματική οκταετία τριών μνημονίων. Ένα νέο κεφάλαιο ανοίγει στη μακρά ελληνική κρίση, η οποία οδήγησε στο πρώτο μνημόνιο και δεν τερματίζεται με την ολοκλήρωση του τρίτου.

Η ιστορία βέβαια δεν ξεκινά το 2010. Τα ελλείμματα, η ανταγωνιστικότητα, το ασφαλιστικό, όλα αφέθηκαν να κατρακυλήσουν τη δεκαετία του 2000, δεκαετία της μοιραίας αμεριμνησίας και επανάπαυσης. H ιστορία των μνημονίων είναι μια λιτανεία χαμένων ευκαιριών και πανάκριβα πληρωμένων λαθών.

Όχι μόνο η τελική έκβαση, αλλά η ίδια η ψυχολογική πρόσληψη της κρίσης θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετική εάν ο δείκτης της ανάπτυξης, που είχε γίνει για πρώτη φορά θετικός το 2014, είχε παραμείνει θετικός. Θα είχαμε γλιτώσει δεκάδες χιλιάδες ανέργων και Ελλήνων μεταναστών, θα είχε αποτραπεί η τεράστια περαιτέρω μείωση εισοδήματος. Και δεν θα είχε εμπεδωθεί αυτή η διάχυτη αίσθηση απελπισίας και παραίτησης.

Το 2015-16 ήταν η ευνοϊκότερη εξωτερική συγκυρία από την αρχή της κρίσης. Η Ευρωζώνη κάλπαζε στην ισχυρότερη οικονομική ανάπτυξη από το 2008. Το πετρέλαιο ήταν φθηνό, το ευρώ υποτιμημένο, τα επιτόκια στο μηδέν, η ΕΚΤ του Ντράγκι έβρεχε φτηνό χρήμα. Κι εμείς; Μόνοι, αποκλεισμένοι από την ανάκαμψη, να λύνουμε ναρκισσιστικά στοιχήματα και εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις του λαϊκιστικότερου κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού στην Ευρώπη. Αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν μόνο η τεράστια ζημία, που το ESM έχει υπολογίσει σε 100 δισ. Ήταν επίσης η αδύναμη ανάκαμψη του 2017 και 2018. Ευλόγως η κυβέρνηση Τσίπρα σπεύδει να αξιοποιήσει πολιτικά την καταρχήν θετική (παρά τις αδυναμίες) συμφωνία του Eurogroup. Η πολιτική οικειοποίηση της θετικής εξόδου από το 3ο μνημόνιο θα ήταν δικαιολογημένη εάν συνοδευόταν από αναγνώριση της συμβολής των προκατόχων του, και κυρίως από ανάληψη ευθύνης για τις καταστροφικές προηγούμενες επιλογές του.

Η έξοδος από το μνημόνιο είναι έργο της κυβέρνησης Τσίπρα, όπως έργο της ήταν η αποτροπή της εξόδου πολύ νωρίτερα και η καταβύθιση στο βαρύ 3ο μνημόνιο. Μετά τη δραματική στροφή του Ιουλίου 2015, η κυβέρνηση Τσίπρα εργάστηκε με συνέπεια για την ολοκλήρωση του 3ου μνημονίου. Ορθώς ο Τσακαλώτος επένδυσε στην οικοδόμηση αξιοπιστίας στην Ευρώπη. Ηταν η ίδια στρατηγική που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ της αντιπολίτευσης χλεύαζε ως τακτική του «καλού παιδιού» – ή, κατά Βαρουφάκη, «υποδειγματικού κρατουμένου». *Δεν μπορεί κανείς εύκολα να αντιπαρέλθει τη διαπίστωση ότι η μέγιστη συνεισφορά των ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ στην κυβέρνηση παραμένει ότι απάλλαξαν τη χώρα από τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ στην αντιπολίτευση.*

Θα ήταν παρ’ όλα αυτά χρήσιμο εάν, πρωτοτυπώντας, οικοδομούσαμε ένα θετικό αφήγημα συνέχειας και όχι μόνο αποκλίσεων και ρήξεων. Η αποφοίτηση από τα μνημόνια δεν θα είχε καταστεί εφικτή εάν η κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου δεν είχε λάβει βαριά μέτρα εμπροσθοβαρούς προσαρμογής το 2010-11, εάν η κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου, με καίρια τη συμβολή Βενιζέλου, δεν είχε ολοκληρώσει το μεγαλύτερο στην ιστορία «εθελοντικό» κούρεμα χρέους, εάν η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά δεν συνέχιζε την προσαρμογή, συμπληρώνοντας το PSI με την επαναγορά ομολόγων τον Δεκέμβριο 2012. Και βέβαια, οι διαδοχικές επιμηκύνσεις και διευκολύνσεις από τους εταίρους και το ESM, που βελτίωσαν δραστικά το προφίλ «εξυπηρετησιμότητας» του χρέους.

Ας κάνουμε επίσης ένα διάλειμμα από την εθνική αυτομαστίγωση. Η ελληνική ύφεση ήταν η μακρότερη στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο. Είχε το βάθος της Μεγάλης Ύφεσης των ΗΠΑ του ’30, αλλά διπλάσια διάρκεια. Υπό παρόμοιες συνθήκες, άλλες κοινωνίες θα είχαν εκραγεί ή θα είχαν αναδείξει ακραίους εξτρεμιστές. Ευημερούσες οικονομίες στη Δυτική Ευρώπη έχουν εκλέξει ακραίους λαϊκιστές και εθνικιστές. Το ότι 5/6 των βουλευτών του Κοινοβουλίου μας στήριξαν το πρόγραμμα προσαρμογής που κρατάει την Ελλάδα στο ευρώ είναι ένα διόλου αμελητέο επίτευγμα.

Η συμφωνία για το χρέος απομακρύνει τις ασφυκτικές ανάγκες χρηματοδότησης για τα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια, ανοίγοντας ένα παράθυρο ευκαιρίας. Μια κυβέρνηση φιλελεύθερου προσανατολισμού, που θα μιλάει τη γλώσσα της επιχειρηματικής πρωτοβουλίας, μπορεί να το αξιοποιήσει, για να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη των αγορών, να φέρει επενδύσεις, να προωθήσει μεταρρυθμίσεις που βελτιώνουν την παραγωγικότητα, να αυξήσει τον δυνητικό ρυθμό ανάπτυξης, διευκολύνοντας την επίτευξη των φιλόδοξων δημοσιονομικών στόχων χωρίς υπερφορολόγηση. Αυτό θα ήταν το θετικό σενάριο. Υπάρχει και το αρνητικό: η ασθενής πολιτική βούληση να μην καταφέρει να υπερκεράσει τους δημοσιονομικούς περιορισμούς. Και αυτοί να εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν κατασταλτικά στην οικονομική δραστηριότητα, οδηγώντας σε ασθενική ανάπτυξη, εμπέδωση της υπερφορολόγησης κι έναν φαύλο κύκλο αντιαναπτυξιακής λιτότητας...

Επίλογος: Η ανακοίνωση του Eurogroup αφιέρωσε ειδική αναφορά στην υπόθεση του αέναα διωκόμενου από τις δικαστικές αρχές πρώην επικεφαλής της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ Ανδρέα Γεωργίου. Παραμένουμε μια χώρα που οι θεσμοί της δυσλειτουργούν, που μέρος της αναζητεί ακόμη αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους, αρνούμενο να κοιταχτεί στον καθρέφτη.

* Ο κ. Γιώργος Παγουλάτος είναι καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Πολιτικής και Οικονομίας στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και επισκέπτης καθηγητής στο Κολέγιο της Ευρώπης.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/971319/op.../h-oktaetia-poy-katelh3e-sthn-kokkinh-gravata​


----------



## Earion (Jul 6, 2019)

*ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ* η επιμονή (η επιμονή στο να μην αναγνωρίζεις το σφαλερό της επιλογής) έχει γίνει γαϊδουριά. 
Δεν θέλω να μειώσω τα γαϊδουράκια, ψάχνω να βρω μια ήπια βρισιά για να εκφράσω τη σιχασιά μου.

Το αφήνω εδώ για να μένει προς ντροπή και καταισχύνη του δημιουργού, του μέσου ενημέρωσης που το φιλοξενεί, και όλων όσων το αποδέχονται. Πέτρος Ζερβός, _Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών_, 5 Ιουλίου 2019:


----------

